# Sperm comet testing?



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi wondering if anyone's other half has had this and was it of any benefit?


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

What is it?x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

It's to check the % DNA damage in sperm, every male has it but it's just finding out what % your OH is and then they are able to say how likely you are to conceive. 

The thing is even doing the test the embryologist cannot tell if the sperm they choose is DNA damaged or not.

It's pot luck really if they choose a good one.


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Do you mean sperm dna fragmentation test? Is the comet in the title a typo?! I've never heard it called that.

If it is the dna frag test then my dh had it and we then had to have icsi on our private round instead of
Conventional ivf. We ended up with better quality embryos and frosties too.

Xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

It's to measure the % of damaged DNA in sperm also known as comet test.

I'm not sure if it's the same thing sweetpea123?


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds the same to me Josie. We had this due to recurrent miscarriages xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't see the benefit in our situation cause we are already doing ICSI and it doesn't allow them to choose the sperm that has least DNA damage. 

I suppose if they said a high percentage is damaged you would know your treatment is more likely to fail and you would maybe not decide to cycle again.


----------

